# Prozilla

## DArtagnan

Hi,

Any 1 knows what happened to prozilla?

When i run "emerge some_app" then prozilla loads and shows: "Connecting to server..." and thats it...

Any clue?

Thanks

----------

## delta407

Moved to Networking forum.

----------

## DArtagnan

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> Moved to Networking forum.

 

Tell me, do u have some think against me?

Do you see here dialog about network?

Do you see here dialog about iptables and security?

Stay calm

----------

## delta407

No, but it's related to a download manager, which uses the network.  :Wink: 

----------

## DArtagnan

Instead of showing me your "power" you could help me  :Sad: 

----------

## delta407

I was just saying that "Having problems getting connected to the internet" seems to fit the problem more than "Running Gentoo". In any case, can you use wget instead? Re-emerge prozilla? When did this problem start?

----------

## DArtagnan

well, it started today....i don't want to use wget because it don't fill my band width ( almost 900 k/sec )

with prozilla i open 15 threads and i get 500 k/sec

----------

## delta407

Can you download other things with prozilla?

----------

## DArtagnan

NOTHING  :Sad: 

It just shows: "connecting to server" and that's it

----------

## delta407

Sounds like a prozilla bug.

Can you revert to an earlier version?

----------

## DArtagnan

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> Sounds like a prozilla bug.
> 
> Can you revert to an earlier version?

 

Damn, now i see that i have the same prob at home too...

----------

## DArtagnan

it must be a bug....

----------

## DArtagnan

```

mousetrap liviu # emerge -s prozilla

[ Results for search key : prozilla ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-www/prozilla

      Latest version Available: 1.3.6-r1

      Latest version Installed: 1.3.6-r1

      Homepage: http://prozilla.delrom.ro/

      Description:

      A download manager

```

Is there a preview ver?

----------

## Damasz

ls /usr/portage/net-www/prozilla

ChangeLog  files  prozilla-1.3.5.1.ebuild  prozilla-1.3.5.2.ebuild  prozilla-1.3.5.ebuild  prozilla-1.3.6-r1.ebuild  prozilla-1.3.6.ebuild

Yes there are earlier versions.

Version 1.3.6-r1 has been there since Feb 9 though, so unless you have not updated your system in a while, the problem might be something else. New kernel? Firewall? Can you still use normal ftp?

This proz version works for me.....

Good luck,

Gert-Jan.

----------

## DArtagnan

I have a firewall but not localy and prozilla always worked even with firewall.

----------

